
Bill Gates admits Control-Alt-Delete was a mistake, blames IBM - shawndumas
http://mobile.theverge.com/2013/9/26/4772680/bill-gates-admits-ctrl-alt-del-was-a-mistake
======
dragonwriter
I think a single key on the keyboard to reboot -- what Gates said he wanted
but didn't get because IBM wouldn't let him have it on their keyboard -- would
have been a much bigger mistake than Ctrl-Alt-Del ever was.

------
indus
Surprising that he mentions missing on mobile but not Internet. His book 'The
Road Ahead' which was published 2 years before Mosaic came out talks about CD-
ROMs, multi-media but not the WWW.

